# Pix of trucks with 275/65/20's



## 07PSDCREW (Sep 4, 2011)

Hi all. In looking to get an idea what other guys trucks look like with this size tires on em. Or even 285/65/20's. I'm looking to buy some new kicks and in particular, interested in the BFg's. I like the BFg's AT K/O tire. If you have em please post up. I know y'all are proud of your trucks but I'm not looking to put a lift in or big rubber. Thanks in advance.


----------



## SalNazzaro (Jan 17, 2011)

I got a set of big at's for my 08 f350 and there was only 1/4 tread left at 15,000 miles. I'll never get them again just a little FYI


----------



## fatheadon1 (Dec 27, 2007)

here you go sir 285 65 20 bfg at both trucks are stock in the pics the video i might have had a add a leaf in the rear no plow no rubing with my wide out slight rub at full lockthe white truck runs an 8 ft proplus no rubbing


----------



## 07PSDCREW (Sep 4, 2011)

Thank you sir. That white crew cab is almost exactly the same as mine. Even the wheels. Well those look to be Harley wheels but mine are the same 5 spoke aluminum 20" I like it and I like how it looks white letters out. I have the wrangler ats now and is my 2nd set. The first set of continentals sucked to put it mildly. The wranglers have given me 40-45k each set. In your opinion, how are they wearing on your truck?? I see the other guys opinion an can't see how they only last 15k miles unless someone was tearing them up....just seems impossible.


----------



## fatheadon1 (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm a die hard bfg guy but with the power of the 6.0 an all the towing I do I beat rear tires up to the point I don't bother rotating them anymore. I just burn the backs up an replace 2 tires every 30-40000 miles and sets at 80000. with that said I tried dura tracs and Michelins an had the same results truth is I'm just hard on tires. I currently have toyo at2 on my 2012 an like them a lot but snow traction is noting compared to the bfgs. for me bfgs are cheap insurance an keep my truck on the road in the snow witch is what counts the most 2 me.


----------



## 07PSDCREW (Sep 4, 2011)

fatheadon1;1698082 said:


> I'm a die hard bfg guy but with the power of the 6.0 an all the towing I do I beat rear tires up to the point I don't bother rotating them anymore. I just burn the backs up an replace 2 tires every 30-40000 miles and sets at 80000. with that said I tried dura tracs and Michelins an had the same results truth is I'm just hard on tires. I currently have toyo at2 on my 2012 an like them a lot but snow traction is noting compared to the bfgs. for me bfgs are cheap insurance an keep my truck on the road in the snow witch is what counts the most 2 me.


Funny that you mention they have great snow traction because bfg posts a disclaimer on them that they do not meet the severe snow ratings... Any problems that you see?


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

07PSDCREW;1698831 said:


> Funny that you mention they have great snow traction because bfg posts a disclaimer on them that they do not meet the severe snow ratings... Any problems that you see?


If you can get then at cost Michelin at2 is a nice riding tire.

I have Terra grapplers currently. They're okay, nothing special.

Bfgs last forever if you rotate them. I've seen probably routinely get 60k out of them at the shop.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

SalNazzaro;1697755 said:


> I got a set of big at's for my 08 f350 and there was only 1/4 tread left at 15,000 miles. I'll never get them again just a little FYI


I got 18K out of a set on my '08 PSD and tires had been rotated by the tire shop. They pro-rated the wear (22k miles) and I've been running GY Dura-Tracs ever since. I'm not getting the full 40K out of the GY's but got 36k out of the last set.

Diesel trucks that are worked with a posi rear end are tough on tires.


----------



## fatheadon1 (Dec 27, 2007)

last year we got an early 13 inch storm an I happen to have my front driveshaft outta the truck getting new ujoints plowed the Entire storm with just the empty spreader in the bed never got stuck pushing my wideout or running from site to site on some real bad roads that my 2012 was behind me in 4x4 because the stock Michelin's were terrible. I have yet to find a better tire for plowing then bfg at that's just my experience. On a side not any chance you could run an oasis report for me?


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

BUFF;1698846 said:


> I got 18K out of a set on my '08 PSD and tires had been rotated by the tire shop. They pro-rated the wear (22k miles) and I've been running GY Dura-Tracs ever since. I'm not getting the full 40K out of the GY's but got 36k out of the last set.
> 
> Diesel trucks that are worked with a posi rear end are tough on tires.


Now that I thought about it, most were on half tons.

I never saw a Goodyear tire get good mileage/wear on any vechile.

Coopers are decent for the money


----------



## 07PSDCREW (Sep 4, 2011)

fatheadon1;1698849 said:


> On a side not any chance you could run an oasis report for me?


Anytime... I just need a vin #..


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

I have that size on my '13 now, the stock Michelins. They are horrendous in the snow! Looking into some better tires very soon.


----------

